
Ask HN: What do you learn from technical videos and how? - varunsaini
I watch a fair share of technical video on youtube and other similar platforms. But after watching video, I get the feeling that I didn&#x27;t learn much and wasted 30-60 minute on watching that video. I want to know if people really learn from these videos and how?
======
selmat
I prefer videos with transcript. Not all videos or parts are interesting or
valuable for me.

As was already mentioned, shorter videos are better. It can keep up your
engagement. One bad example is Microsoft virtual academy. I wasn't able watch
neither one full video. Udacity of tedx or coursera are good examples.

Also if its very interesting topic i am taking some notes. Pencil and paper
should improve memorize process (don't have citation right now, writing from
mobile) but my font is terrible and slow (if it has to be readable) Electronic
notes are much better for me, i can search, format, paste screens and
diagrams, even from screenshots video.

If i am watching tutorials, am doing all steps in parallel. Very often with
google at next screen due to different version , syntax, whatever.

After all i am taking notes with step-by-step procedure what and how i did it.
Sometimes also with description why.I prefer videos with transcript. Not all
videos or parts are interesting or valuable for me.

As was already mentioned, shorter videos are better. It can keep up your
engagement. Ona bad example is Microsoft virtual academy. I wasn't able watch
neither one full video.

But everyone have to find own way what is best way for him.

~~~
varunsaini
Yeah, I think taking notes might help. Also I watch at faster speed some
times.

------
alashley
It is possible to learn from online video, but I think its important to follow
along by typing in the examples. That's the only way anything has ever "stuck"
for me with video. This tends to significantly increase the time spent getting
through a series, but when you're done, you would have absorbed the material.

I'm not a fan of long video series myself, so I tend to prefer something like
Udacity where the videos are shorter but you spend more time doing challenges.
Lynda.com also has shorter videos compared to something like Pluralsight where
the videos are a lengthy investment but cover a lot of ground.

------
eble
It depends on the quality of the content. Be more specific what kind of
technical video you watch.

------
raybb
I don't watch technical videos often but I always find it help to write down
any key points or things I find interesting while watching ling videos. If you
save them all in one place with a source and date then it'll be very easy to
find later if you need it.

